# Experiences arriving in Mexico....



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

First, I want to thank all those that have contributed in my preparation in coming to Mexico. Thank you also for such a great forum. I crossed the border this past Sunday at Eagle Pass around noon. I had been camping for the previous 3 days at Garner State Park... striking place on the Frio River, highly recommend it. Another cold front had moved through on Saturday night, and my drinking water froze, I woke up to 26 degree temps Sunday morning and I was ready for warmer weather, so down the road I went. I was told by border patrol much safer to cross at Eagle Pass than Laredo, due to drug related hostility. It was almost to simple. I was waived right through the inspection point (green light) and pulled over a few moments later to get my 180 day FMT, and vehicle sticker. They never asked me about my small motorcycle camper trailer or to verify my Mexican auto insurance. My GPS has been very handy. Not much to get excited driving the first day, in fact the roads were rough (Hwy 57) and way to many speed bumps going through small towns. I conveniently pulled over by the local police in Monclova for "speeding", which I was not of course. I jousted verbally (neither one of us could understand eachother!) with the cop for about 10 minutes to no avail. He wrote no ticket, just "expected" some cash. $10 later, I was down the road...could have been worse. My first experience with a corrupt cop, probably not the last. I drive a custom conversion Chevy Astro, and pulling a small camper I stand out as a ****** no doubt. Saltillo was very industrial, stayed in a hotel there, with the exchange rate at just shy of 15-1 at a Bancomer, I have no complaints. I am writing from the very posh Hotel De Bosque in Zacatecas. Fabulous atmosphere, incredible ammenites. 680 Pesos per night, you do the math. Had a great meal consisisting of two appetizers and a Victory beer for $200 Pesos...cheap. So my next and final driving leg of my journey today is about 3 hours to Zapopan. So far so good, no mechanical problems. I would hate to get stuck in between, it is desolate and locals are very pooe. Things are starting to look green, and farm fields are now present, as opposed to the cactus covered desert the last 2 days. I am so much looking forward to my arrival in Guadalajara later today, the REAL Mexico I have so much read about...but yet to experience! In one week I will be in Nuevo Vallarta for 7 nights of relaxation on the Gold Coast at the RIU Hotel Jalisco....all inclusive. After that 
I will be looking for a place to live in Guadalajara or Zapopan...and applying for my FM-3...That's the latest:

P.S. The weather sure beats Wisconsin, 15 degree as I write, and more snow on the way. I plan on never lifting a snow shovel again


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico; more specifically, to Jalisco. Now, you can put up your flags on your posts. We used to stay at Hotel del Bosque, years ago, when it was 500 per night and the swimming pool wasn't finished. The restaurant is very good, I agree. Rt. 54 into Guadalajara is usually good. Enjoy.


----------

